# Happy Birthday Rowdy!!!!



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Today is Rowdy's (made up) birthday! At one year old, he is a cuddly, playful, goofy, ROWDY, beautiful 16 lb kitty! He has enriched my life in so many ways. I grew up with cats, but it wasn't until I brought him home that I really fell in love with them. He is my special little boy and I am so grateful for the circumstances that brought us together!!! I will post pics in a little bit of the big boy with his new collar and tag!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

arty Happy birthday beautiful Rowdy! :bday I can't believe he's a year already...and 16 lbs, wow!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics of the birthday boy!
new collar








new tag









and the bday boy himself!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rowdy looks so handsome in his new collar...and the owls are great!! 

arty:bdayarty


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Rowdy!arty You are a cute boy in your new collar!*


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Rowdy! You look gorgeous in your new collar! *


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday Rowdy!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lakewood, huh? Hmmm... *starts to plot a cat-napping* Montclair to Lakewood shouldn't be too far. Bwahahahahahaha!

But seriously, Rowdy is my dream kitty. I've always wanted a blue-eyed, flame point Siamese/Siamese mix. 

Happy Birthday, gorgeous boy!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROWDY!! I love his collar!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

OOooooh! His collar matches his eyes, what a gorgeous boy!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROWDY!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rowdy! You've grown into a very handsome fellow.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Rowdy!


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 12, 2009)

What an absolutely beautiful cat. Flamepoint Siamese?

Where on earth did you get that adorable collar!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rowdy says thank you for all the bday wishes! His ego has been inflated tenfold today !!!

@sweetened: I bought the collar of an esty seller. Here is her shop link. She does phenomenal work...
Custom Handmade Collars and Leashes by ColeysCollars on Etsy


----------



## simonit (Apr 5, 2011)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Happy birthday Rowdy! I didn't know he and Ninja were the same age! WOW 16 pounds! And here I thought Ninja was big! Love that collar too!


----------

